# Protektor fürs Handgelenk?



## Chris78 (28. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es vorletzten Freitag ordentlich geschmissen. Der Versuch den Sturz abzufangen endete mit einem verstauchten Handgelenk. Gestern bin ich zum ersten Mal wieder gefahren und dummerweise noch mal auf die selbe Hand gefallen.

Das Handgelenkt erscheint mir ganz schön gefährdet beim biken. Gibt es einen sinnvollen, biketauglichen Handgelenksschutz? Vom Snowboarden kenne ich Handschuhe mit so einer Schiene drin, die verhindert, dass man zu weit umknickt.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## mastervier (28. September 2011)

Es gibt von 661 den Wristwrap. Fahre den nach einer Handgelenksverletzung nun auch zur Unterstützung. Bin damit ziemlich zufrieden und er stört beim fahren nicht so sehr.

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris78 (28. September 2011)

Das sieht gut aus. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Leo_Marker (30. September 2011)

Chris78 schrieb:


> Das Handgelenkt erscheint mir ganz schön gefährdet beim biken.



Ich habe es mir auch schonmal ganz schön übel zugerichtet.

Ich bin aber nicht draufgefallen. Ich bin über den Lenker geflogen und bin mit dem Daumen am Griff hängengeblieben. Dabei habe ich mir das Handgelenk verbogen.

Allerdings: Hätte das Handgelenk nicht "nachgegeben", wäre die Belastung halt voll auf den Daumen gegangen. Was dann mit dem Daumen passiert wäre...? Ausgerenkt? Gebrochen?


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (1. Oktober 2011)

Das selbe gibts doch auch beim Skateboarden: Da verletzen die sich dann nicht das Handgelenk sondern brechen sich halt denn Arm. Ist wie mit dem Schaltauge, das gibt auch zum Wohl des Schaltwerks nach, du musst dich halt entscheiden welches Körperteil du am ehesten temporär entbehren kannst.
Ne Lösung währe ev auch ne Sturztechnik, aber da hab ich noch nie was sinnvolles gesehn...


----------



## Leo_Marker (1. Oktober 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Ne Lösung währe ev auch ne Sturztechnik, aber da hab ich noch nie was sinnvolles gesehn...



Habe ich auch mal an eine BIKE-Zeitschrift geschrieben, die sollen doch mal was über korrekte Sturztechnik schreiben, wie sowas aussieht, wie man sowas lernt.

Antwort: "Sie sollen doch nicht hinfallen" (sinngemäß)


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn du dich dran halten würdest könnte es auch mit der Technik klappenXD


----------



## Genius502010 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte für meine Freundin kürzlich eine "WB01 Handgelenk Bandage
one size" gekauft, um ihr "verschraubtes" Handgelenk zu stabilisieren.

Prima Teil, nur drückt es auf eine Schraube, die immer noch sehr heraussteht. - Daher würden wir die Bandage gern wieder abgeben. 

Wenn jemand Interesse haben sollte, gern per PN - Sonst als Info zum Thema "Protector fürs Handgelenk" zu sehen.

Das Ding ist ziemlich stabil, hat zwei verschieden starke "Platten" zum Einlegen. Trotzdem lt. Freundin optimale Bewegungsfreiheit!
Würde bei einem ledierten Handgelenk, wo aber noch nix raussteht, sicher seinen Zweck sehr gut erfüllen...


----------



## Chris78 (2. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern zum dritten Mal auf das Handgelenk gefallen bin werde ich mir jetzt mal so ein Teil besorgen und ausprobieren. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch was das gegen blaue Augen hilft.  (Mit dem Auge voraus auf einen dicken Ast gefallen)


----------



## heifisch (5. Oktober 2011)

Ne gescheite Brille sollte da helfen. Bzw. ne Goggle, da verteilt sich die Kraft noch besser. Hab mir schon den Rahmen meiner Goggle gebrochen, weil ich auf den Lenker geknallt bin, meint Gesicht lebt aber dank Goggle und FF noch.


----------



## DerKeiler (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich nutze die Wrist Wrap Pro von 661, baugleich mit dem EVS Wrist Brace, seitdem ich letztes Jahr bei einem Sturz das Handgelenk gestaucht hatte.
Ich denke es macht Sinn, schränkt absolut nicht ein und gibt zusätzlich Stabilität, auch was die Ermüdung der Handgelenke z.B. im Bikepark durch die Erschütterungen angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (5. Oktober 2011)

ich nutze den EVS - und kann die Meinung vom Keiler nur unterschreiben


----------



## Chris78 (5. Oktober 2011)

@heifisch Schande über mich, die Brille war im Rucksack weil sie beim hochschieben immer angelaufen ist. Nie wieder ohne. Wenn der Ast auf den ich gefallen bin spitze abstehende Zweige gehabt hätte hätte ich jetzt ein ernsthaftes Problem.

Ich hab mir mittlerweile die Troy Lee 5205 Wrist Support geholt und werde sie hoffentlich morgen ausprobieren. Fühlt sich auf den ersten Blick nicht nach Einschränkung an.


----------



## yoobee (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das Handgelenk wird von Bikern eher vernachlässigt... War bei mir leider auch so, fully protected zu weit über'n Double geflogen - zack, schwerer Radiusbruch 
Trage momentan noch eine stabile Skater-Wristguard (ähnlich der hier:  
http://www.skateshop24.de/Zubehoer/...stguard::19029.html?refID=froogle&language=de da passt auch noch ein Handschuch drunter. 
Für später hab ich diese 661 (sehr komfortabel, aber flexibler):
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47034

Die 888 sehen auch stabil aus, hab ich aber in D nicht gefunden:
http://secure.rollerwarehouse.com/item/TRIPLE/8_HIRED_HANDS_GLOVE/id/151TRA0091/


----------



## L.Fignon84 (8. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir vor 3 Wochen in Saalbach auf der X-Line den unteren Fortsatz der Elle direkt am Handgelenk gebrochen.Konnte zwar uneingeschränkt weiterfahren,aber bin es jetzt auch Leid,mir dauernd die Handgelenke zu shredden.
Danke für den Tip mit den Wrists.Werde ich mal in Augenschein nehmen.Kannte nur die Wristguard früher vom skaten,aber mit denen kann man keinen Lenker vernünftig greifen.


----------



## BrooKy (2. Juni 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass kram ich das Thema hier nochmal raus:
Hab mich vorhin auch etwas zerlegt und mein rechtes Handgelenk hat was abbekommen. War zwar halb so wild, aber denk jetzt auch über ein paar Protektoren nach. Über die 661 wurde ja schon berichtet:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47034

Die kosten ja jetzt nicht die Welt, von daher würd ich das wohl mal ausprobieren. Aber sind die Dinger denn auch wirklich als Schutz vor Verletzungen zu gebrauchen? Oder ist das eher zur Stabilisation nach Verletzungen, um Erschütterungen zu dämpfen, Ermüdung vorzubeugen etc?


----------



## bikebuster90 (2. Juni 2012)

also ich hab mir diese nach meinem unfall geholt http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45071
hauptsächlich stabilisieren sie nur das handgelenk und es sorgt dafür, dass das handgelenk nicht nach oben überstreckt werden kann 
hab sie auch nur so lange getragen, wie meine handgelenke beschädigt waren, im normalen einsatz finde ich sie störend, da einem die bewegungsfreiheit fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (3. Juni 2012)

Vor Umknicken schützen, so wie Skate-Schützer das tun, können sie nicht. Sonst könntest du den Lenker nicht mehr richtig greifen. Ich hab mir die hier (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45071) nach ner üblem Gelenksstauchung geholt und fand, dass sie das Gelenk deutlich stabilisieren. Außerdem passen sie im Gegensatz zu den von dir Verlinkten gut unter nen Handschuh. Inzwischen nehme ich die Schütze immer zu Mehrtagestrips mit.


----------

